# It's time!



## Estrella (May 18, 2012)

Finally, we are ready to start looking for my dream GSD! I am so excited and looking forward to bringing him home. We're looking for a long coated male showline GSD with thick bone and dark pigment. I have read about a few great breeders but I would love to hear from the forum members about current or upcoming litters that we should check out. We are in MA but willing to ship!


----------

